# Pas encore d'agrément



## sevebouclette (Lundi à 16:25)

Bonjour 
J'ai lancé ma demande d agrément le 1er septembre. 
J'ai signée un accord de réciprocité avec des parents pensant eux comme moi que mon agrément serait validé d ici le 23 janvier,  date à laquelle devait commencer le contrat. 
Malheureusement,  n ayant toujours pas la validation de mon agrément, je ne peux pas répondre aux besoins des parents pour le moment. 
Ils veulent une indemnisation en compensation, savez-vous si c'est obligatoire?
Merci de votre réponse.


----------



## isa19 (Lundi à 16:28)

Bonjour,
 on ne peut pas signer un engagement reciproque si on n'a pas l'agrément. En plus s'ils se plaignent à la PMI votre agrément "potentiel" risque de sauter.


----------



## booboo (Lundi à 16:30)

Bonjour , 
avez vous déjà fait la 1ere partie de la formation obligatoire ?

Dans tous les cas on ne s'engage pas , on ne signe pas de contrat sans avoir l'agrément dans les mains .


----------



## kikine (Lundi à 17:00)

ben dis donc vous faites une demande d'agrément en septembre et vous pensiez débuter un contrat en janvier ????  🤣  🤣  🤣  🤣 la blague!!! faut au moins 6 a 9 mois


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Lundi à 17:02)

On est le 1 er avril 🤣🤣


----------



## Griselda (Lundi à 17:12)

Pour répondre à ta question le mieux est
1) lire ce qui est ecrit sur ton ER
2) lire notre CCN

Perso je ne sais pas car je ne fais pas d'ER, pourtant j'ai mon Agrément.
Pardon mais je comprends que le PE entende être indemnisé car si lui reste responsable du document qu'il t'a fait signer, en tant que pro' c'était à toi de savoir si tu pouvais t'engager envers lui ou non.
Là il a été un peu piégé et c'est lui qui se retrouve le bec dans l'eau à 2 semaines de la date, pour trouver quelqu'un ça va être chaud.
Si c'était ce PE qui aurait changé d'avis tu lui aurais demandé l'indemnité pourtant il n'aurait pas su si tu avais l'Agrément, n'est ce pas?
Ca me semble bien imprudent tout ça...


----------



## kikine (Lundi à 17:31)

Griselda a dit: 


> Pardon mais je comprends que le PE entende être indemnisé car si lui reste responsable du document qu'il t'a fait signer, en tant que pro' c'était à toi de savoir si tu pouvais t'engager envers lui ou non.


elle est tout aussi responsable de ce qu'elle a signé elle...
perso on me fait un coup comme ça je pose "une plainte" a la pmi histoire d'être sûre que tu n'auras pas l'agrément du tout.. car en définitive c'est bien ce qui risque de se passer si le parent se plaint a la pmi si vous refusez de payer l'indemnité, car là c'est bien VOTRE faute signer un engagement sans même avoir la validation de l'agrément... je sais pas si je l'aurai tenté celle là...

maintenant a vous de voir si vous voulez risquer le refus d'agrément...


----------



## Griselda (Lundi à 17:34)

oui kikine c'est ce que je pense aussi.
On pourrait penser que c'est une arnaque...


----------



## abelia (Lundi à 18:06)

Bonsoir, les parents doivent aussi s'assurer que l'assistante maternelle a son agrément... Ce qui n'a pas été fait.


----------



## kikine (Lundi à 18:12)

abelia a dit: 


> Bonsoir, les parents doivent aussi s'assurer que l'assistante maternelle a son agrément... Ce qui n'a pas été fait.


et c'est quand on signe le contrat que l'on demande les documents pas lors de l' ER... car on peut très bien avoir un agrément valide lors de la signature de l'ER et ne plus l'avoir le jour de la signature du contrat


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Lundi à 18:25)

Dès le départ aussi bien les PE que la futur Assmat savait très bien qu il y avait pas d agrément


----------



## Pouka (Lundi à 18:50)

Bonsoir
Je crois que là vous allez retenir la leçon. Les parents on signé l engagement réciproque comme vous normalement si l une des 2 parties casse l ER avant en effet il y a indemnisation de la partie adverse le montant de celle ci est soir noté sur l ER soit c est la CNN qui prend.
Bref dans tous les cas il n est pas judicieux de signer quoi que se soit si vous n 'avez pas vos documents.
vous n avez pas appelé la PMI ne serais ce que pour savoir où en est votre agrément ? Car dans votre post on ne sait pas où vous en êtes vraiment dans  votre démarche ? Avant/après formation ?


----------



## Mimipoupina (Lundi à 19:32)

Il n'aurait absolument pas fallu s'engager avant d'être officiellement agréé et formé, ça prend environ 1 an pour que tout soit finalisé normalement !  Donc là oui vous leur devez l'indemnisation


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Lundi à 19:45)

Ben moi je suis pas certaine qu une indemnisation soit du 

La postante a pas d agrément  et le PE le savait il a signer l engagement réciproque en tout état de cause 
Le postante n est pas Assmat , donc est elle concerner par les Lois ??


----------



## Nounou 22 (Lundi à 21:24)

Je me pose la même question que @Sandrine2572 , l'ER est il valable dans le cas où la salarié potentielle n'a pas l'agrément ? Légalement je sèche


----------



## Nanou91 (Lundi à 23:42)

Bah moi je réfléchis très basiquement.
Si demain ma voisine  ou ma belle-soeur... ou la mère Noël signent un engagement réciproque alors qu'elles ne sont pas plus ass mat que la postante, quelle valeur légale aura l'ER ? Puisque s'il n'y a pas agrément il ne peut pas y avoir Ass Mat.
D'où on s'engage en tant qu'ass mat tant qu'on n'a pas le feu vert de la PMI.
Et d'où des PE s'engagent avec une dame alors qu'ils ne savent même pas si elle aura l'agrément.
C'est mettre la charrue avant les boeufs. Ou supposer de la décision que va rendre la PMI.... Et la PMI a horreur qu'on empiète sur ses prérogatives et qu'on décide à leur place...

Ou alors .... le PE engage cette personne, sans agrément, qu'il paie comme une salariée lambda, sans aide de la CAF, en payant les cotisations patronales, comme il paierait une femme de ménage ou un jardinier.  Après tout il a le droit. Mais ce n'est plus l'engagement réciproque propre aux Ass Mat qui s'applique. C'est un engagement passé d'un commun accord, qui engage la responsabilité des 2 parties.


----------



## kikine (Mardi à 06:08)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> Bah moi je réfléchis très basiquement.
> Si demain ma voisine  ou ma belle-soeur... ou la mère Noël signent un engagement réciproque alors qu'elles ne sont pas plus ass mat que la postante, quelle valeur légale aura l'ER ? Puisque s'il n'y a pas agrément il ne peut pas y avoir Ass Mat.
> D'où on s'engage en tant qu'ass mat tant qu'on n'a pas le feu vert de la PMI.
> Et d'où des PE s'engagent avec une dame alors qu'ils ne savent même pas si elle aura l'agrément.
> C'est mettre la charrue avant les boeufs. Ou supposer de la décision que va rendre la PMI.... Et la PMI a horreur qu'on empiète sur ses prérogatives et qu'on décide à leur place...


ben justement que l'ER soit valable ou pas si les parents se plaignent a la pmi il y a de grandes chances que l'agrément soit refusé...


----------



## Nanou91 (Mardi à 07:39)

Après, les tords sont partagés.
Et vis à vis de la PMI, la postante peut jouer la naïve en disant qu'elle pensait  que la procédure était plus rapide, mais qu'elle est tellement enthousiaste, emballée, qu'elle est allée un peu trop vite. Alors certes on lui dira qu'elle aurait peut-être du se renseigner mieux.  Mais elle peut toujours essayer cette solution.


----------



## Griselda (Mardi à 07:52)

Et en même temps un Parent, futur Employeur n'a aucun moyen légal et officiel de savoir si une personne a un Agrément au moment où il signe un ER alors que l'aspirante AM elle ne peut ignorer qu'elle n'a pas le document à ce moment précis.
Si le Parent s'était désisté lui même pour une autre raison cette aspirante AM pouvait alors sans aucune difficulté réclamer l'indemnité de rupture d'ER sans que le Parent ne puisse rien y faire.
Je ne suis pas formelle sur la question.
Si notre postante refuse d'indemniser, que le Parent va se plaindre à la PMI je ne gage pas que cette dernière lui donne le sésame à terme.
Si le Parent va au tribunal des Prud'homme, il n'y a que lui qui pourra dire si cet ER est caduque du fait qu'elle n'avait déjà pas d'Agrément au moment de la signature. Lui aussi pourra jouer les naïfs en disant qu'il ne savait pas qu'elle n'avait pas l'Agrément ou bien qu'elle s'était postée comme pro et sachante et qu'elle aurait assurement le document d'ici là. Il lui a fait confiance. Et le tribunal des Prud'homme est beaucoup plus concilient avec un PE car non employeur professionnel contrairement à un employeur lambda. 
Si c'est caduque, je pense qu'il pourrait tenter une procédure au tribunal civile pour le préjudice de l'avoir berné.

Je ne suis sur de rien du tout mais mon conseil serait de payer la leçon et basta car ce sera sa meilleure chance que les ennuis s'arrête là et esperer pouvoir devenir AM un jour.
Mais mon conseil vaut ce qu'il vaut, je ne suis qu'AM, ni juriste, ni juge.


----------



## kikine (Mardi à 07:52)

de ce que je comprend, la postante a juste renvoyé son dossier "J'ai lancé ma demande d agrément le 1er septembre." elle ne dit pas qu'elle a passé un entretient 
aurait elle cru qu'elle obtiendrait son agrément d'office?
pourtant lors de la réunion d'information ils le disent ça normalement... qu'au dépôt du dossier il faut passer un entretient, valider le logement, faire la formation (et surtout réussir le questionnaire final non?) avant de pouvoir accueillir qui que se soit


----------



## kikine (Mardi à 07:54)

Griselda a dit: 


> Et en même temps un Parent, futur Employeur n'a aucun moyen légal et officiel de savoir si une personne a un Agrément au moment où il signe un ER alors que l'aspirante AM elle ne peut ignorer qu'elle n'a pas le document à ce moment précis.
> Si le Parent s'était désisté lui même pour une autre raison cette aspirante AM pouvait alors sans aucune difficulté réclamer l'indemnité de rupture d'ER sans que le Parent ne puisse rien y faire.
> Je ne suis pas formelle sur la question.
> Si notre postante refuse d'indemniser, que le Parent va se plaindre à la PMI je ne gage pas que cette dernière lui donne le sésame à terme.
> ...


je pense exactement la même chose... mais là tu vois je pense que nos réponses n'ont pas plu a la postante et je doute qu'elle revienne


----------



## nanny mcfee (Mardi à 07:54)

bonjour, l'ER est caduque , ni l'un ni l'autre ne devra être indemnisé.

Pourquoi? 
1) parceque la personne n'est pas agréée donc inexistante au service agrément

 (ça relève pas de la PMI parcontre elle sera fichée et ça posera surement problème pour obtenir son agrément)

2) le PE employeur au premier rdv doit s'assuré que la personne est agréée et voir son agrément (perso je le montre toujours au premier rdv)

la postante a fait n'importe quoi et les PE aussi , les deux pas informé du tout!

à la postante, faite tout pour évité que cette histoire remonte à la PMI pour ce fait, expliquez aux parents que vous avez commise une erreur et de les aidés à trouvé une assmat au plus vite ! peut être qu'ils seront indulgent.


----------



## Griselda (Mardi à 07:57)

Et non l'Agrément doit être fournis au 1er jour de l'accueil, à la signature du contrat, pas avant.


----------



## nanny mcfee (Mardi à 08:26)

au premier jour de l'accueil? je crois pas non, on nous a toujours dit au premier rdv puis c'est plus logique à mon avis si l'employeur veut pas avoir des surprises comme le sujet de ce poste.

On avait eu un rappel il y a quelques années de ça, de montré notre agrément suite à des fraudes, des fausses assmats qui   travaillaient avec des agréments usurpés , comment? j'en sais rien, mais certaines donnaient la copie de leur agrément à leur parents employeurs chose que j'ai toujours refusée il le voit à l'entretien mais ne l'emporte pas.


----------



## booboo (Mardi à 08:48)

L'agrément doit être montré dès le premier entretien, sinon aucun intérêt.
Les parents signent le contrat après avoir vérifié l'agrément.
Sinon on se retrouve dans la même situation que la postante, les parents se retrouvent sans mode de garde au dernier moment.


----------



## pommedamour26 (Mardi à 11:37)

Moi c’est pareil les parents peuvent nous demander notre agrément dès le 1er rdv pour être sûr qu’ils vont s’engager avec une assistante maternelle qui a le bon nombre d’agrément que de contrat et d’enfants gardés 
Moi je trouve ça normal car ici une ass mat a eu un contrôle Urssaf visiblement elle devait avoir plus de contrat que prévu sur son agrément sans compter ceux qui n’étaient pas déclaré.. 
Pour moi aucune indemnités car la postante n’est même pas agréée 
Enfin ce n’est que mon avis


----------



## Griselda (Mardi à 19:19)

Personne ne m'a jamais demandé mon Agrément dès le premier entretient.
Ceci dit, un Parent qui me contacte par le RPE, par le site Monenfant.fr ou l'autre site très connu a l'assurance que je suis bien agréée puisque sinon je ne peux pas être sur ces listes.
Un Employeur qui n'est pas au courant de comment s'est censé se passer, trouve une aspirante AM sur une annonce ou même bouche à oreille, il n'est, il me semble, noté nulle part sur l'engagement réciproque que l'AM avec qui il s'engage doit avoir et lui montrer son Agrément lors de cette signature. Il serait donc très facile de lui laisser croire que ce sera forcément OK d'ici là (ou même qu'elle l'a déjà).

Dans l'histoire ici, le PE est au courant qu'elle ne l'a pas au moment de l'ER, aucune des 2 parties ne prends soin d'y mentionner qu'il ne sera valable QUE si elle décroche le sésame avant le 26 janvier 2023. 
Aujourd'hui si l'AM n'a pas écrit qu'elle se désiste (parce qu'elle comprends enfin qu'elle ne l'aura pas à temps), le PE est censé attendre le 26 janvier puis constater qu'il est impossible de lui confier son enfant puisqu'elle n'est pas autorisée à le faire et c'est seulement là qu'il peut demander l'indemnité. Si l'AM refuse il pourra alors aller au tribunal et c'est ce dernier qui tranchera. Par contre si l'AM a déjà écrit (SMS, mail ça marche aussi), qu'elle devait se desister dès aujourd'hui alors il n'a pas besoin d'attendre pour lui réclamer. 

Encore une fois ici nous ne sommes que des AMs ou des PE, ni juristes, ni juges donc aucun de nous ne peut affirmer comment un tribunal interpréterait le texte dans ce cas particulier. 

Mais franchement si je suis PE, que j'estime avoir été lésé, et je l'estime puisque je demande l'indemnité, que l'AM s'y refuse me poussant à aller devant un tribunal, tort ou raison j'alerterais la PMI de ce qui se produit car je serais à juste titre très contrariée de me retrouver le bec dans l'eau à juste 2 semaines de la date. 
Et même si la PMI me répondrait peut être qu'en même temps j'ai cherché le bâton pour me faire battre en signant cet ER avec une personne dont on ne sait même pas si un jour elle pourrait être AM alors de la à affirmer en septembre, qu'en janvier ce sera OK. Surement lui répondra t on qu'il n'avait qu'à la chercher sur les listes officielles. N'empêche que cette aspirante-AM ayant agit avec autant d'inconséquence serait marquée au fer rouge et je ne gage pas que je lui permette de devenir AM un jour... Donc lequel des 2 à le plus à perdre que cette histoire dépasse le cadre de leur relation avortée? Pas le PE! Voilà pourquoi j'arrêterais de jouer à la plus maligne et lui donnerais ce qu'il me demande.


----------



## MeliMelo (Mardi à 23:27)

Un "accord de réciprocité", c'est quoi ça ? C'est un engagement réciproque ?
Je dirai qu'étant donné que vous n'étiez pas ass mat, c'est un peu comme un usage de faux, le contrat sera caduque, mais si le parent décide de porter plainte ça peut aller loin... n'hésitez pas à demander conseil à un ********************************************************...
On ne signe rien tant que l'on n'a pas l'agrément définitif en poche. Demande d'agrément le 1e septembre pour espérer l'avoir en janvier, je crois que c'est mission impossible, tout simplement car il y a un premier délais de 3 mois pour vous donner une réponse provisoire, si réponse positive il y a encore un délais qui varie selon les départements pour vous former, et selon les départements il peut encore y avoir un délai après la formation le temps d'avoir l'agrément définitif... en général il faut plutôt prévoir 6 mois quand tout va bien..


----------



## MeliMelo (Mardi à 23:44)

sans compter que l'obtention de l'agrément dépend aussi de la validation des tests pendant la formation. Certains ratent ces tests. Certains ratent aussi dès leur premier entretien et se voit l'agrément provisoire refusé... Bref ça faisait beaucoup de peut-être pour s'engager, c'est pour cela que c'est interdit. Rien ne vous empêche de vous faire connaître, en parler autour de vous et garder contact avec certains parents, mais tout en étant honnête et en disant que vous êtes en cours d'agrément, que rien n'est sûr pour le moment et que vous ne pouvez absolument pas vous engager par écrit sans l'agrément définitif en mains.


----------



## Griselda (Mercredi à 07:58)

A sa décharge notre postante a bien été honnête en disant qu'elle n'avait pas encore l'Agrément. Elle seulement été inconséquente en acceptant (ou proposant) de signer un ER.
Je suis du même avis que toi Melimelo même si au Prud'homme il pourrait être caduque (mais ce n'est pas sur, surtout si le PE n'a pas l'honnêteté de dire qu'il le savait), il pourra encore aller au tribunal civile pour le préjudice et je ne gagerais pas du résultat.


----------



## Pouka (Mercredi à 10:18)

J avais pas pensé à ça...ba oui si pas d agrément pas AM donc que vaut cette ER....waouh ba là comme vous je sèche. Si les parents contact la PMI ça va devenir compliqué je pense. Je pense que comme Griselda le dit "payer votre leçon" et clôturé le dossier car si ça vient à se savoir vous avez de grosse chance de na jamais devenir AM...attention le processus d agrément prend minimum 6 mois entre la réunion d infos et la fin de la 1ere partie de formation et au dires des collègues c est plus long mnt...


----------



## Pouka (Mercredi à 10:23)

Ça serait bien d avoir des nouvelles de la postante pour savoir ce qu elle a fait au final. C est une grosse erreur de débutante on est bien d accord


----------



## lauulow (Hier à 16:29)

Je suis aussi en demande d'agrément, demande faite en octobre. 
J'ai déjà de nombreuses demandes, mais à partir de septembre. Je ne signe rien et j'ai prévenu les parents que c'était sous condition d'obtention de l'agrément et d'un nombre de place suffisant. 

Pour l'instant nous sommes sur un accord oral qui n'a aucune valeur et hors de question de faire un contrat signé. De toute façon il serait faux puisque je ne suis pas agréée. Légalement je ne peux pas le signer


----------



## Catie6432 (Hier à 17:02)

Je signe des engagements réciproques. 
Lorsque je contresigne ce document, j'ai rencontré les parents, nous avons discuté de leurs besoins et de mes possibilités, et surtout, je leur ai décliné mon identité, présenté mon lieu d'accueil, ma tarification, mon attestation d'assurance pro, les carnets de santé de mes animaux et bien sur mon agrément en cours de validité. Comment signer un engagement réciproque sans cela ? !
Bien sûr je précise que la copie de tous ces documents sera consignée au contrat de travail lors de sa signature. 
Cela me semble être le b a ba. 
Quand j'emploie un entrepreneur, je lui demande de me montrer une copie de son attestation d'assurance pro. Il ne me viendrai pas à l'idée de signer un devis sans cela. 
Sur mon document d'engagement réciproque est stipulé qu'en cas de suspension ou retrait d'agrément l'indemnité de rupture de l'engagement ne sera pas due. 
J'ai dû mal à croire que la postante n'ai pas expliqué lors de l'entretien qu'elle était en procédure d'agrément et qu'elle ne pourrait accueillir que sous réserve d'obtention de l'agrément en temps et en heure.
Mais, sans cette précision orale et portée par écrit sur l'engagement réciproque, l'employeur peut en effet se sentir "trahi" et demander l'indemnité de dédit. 
On en revient toujours à la même question : sans agrément à la signature ce document est il légal ? Ce document a t'il une valeur ? 
La légalité est un point mais d'un point de vue éthique, je verserais ce dédit.


----------

